# Keep it short



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We all do it. And I always laugh when I see someone trying to convey a message to their dog in a two to three sentence ramble. The less words we use the better. 

Daniela Ramos1*, Cesar Ades2

1 Department of Medical Clinics, Faculty of Veterinary Medicine and Animal Sciences, University of São Paulo, São Paulo, São Paulo, Brazil, 2 Department of Experimental Psychology, Institute of Psychology, University of São Paulo, São Paulo, São Paulo, Brazil


Abstract Top

Syntax use by non-human animals remains a controversial issue. We present here evidence that a dog may respond to verbal requests composed of two independent terms, one referring to an object and the other to an action to be performed relative to the object. A female mongrel dog, Sofia, was initially trained to respond to action (point and fetch) and object (ball, key, stick, bottle and bear) terms which were then presented as simultaneous, combinatorial requests (e.g. ball fetch, stick point). Sofia successfully responded to object-action requests presented as single sentences, and was able to flexibly generalize her performance across different contexts. These results provide empirical evidence that dogs are able to extract the information contained in complex messages and to integrate it in directed performance, an ability which is shared with other linguistically trained animals and may represent a forerunner of syntactic functioning.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> We all do it. And I always laugh when I see someone trying to convey a message to their dog in a two to three sentence ramble. The less words we use the better.
> 
> Daniela Ramos1*, Cesar Ades2
> 
> ...


I agree with the long conversation stuff... it's pretty funny when you see people doing it. (though I have to say, I talk to Kodi all the time too ) But any one who runs agility with their dog can tell you that FOR SURE they can string two words together such as "Out! Tire!" or "Close! Tunnel!". Otherwise there's be no way to handle discrimination tasks on course.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Karen , Gwen is great at this . I think women do it more. :brick:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Karen , Gwen is great at this . I think women do it more. :brick:


The talking? Well, I talk to myself when no one is around, so I guess talking to Kodi is an improvement!ound: But, honestly, I don't have any expectation that he understands what I say when I am chattering to him. (and he does seem to like it... he hangs on my every word!:biggrin1

When we are working, though, commands are clear, short and minimal. I do use a fair amount of verbal praise, and I do think they respond to this. But I also that THAT'S all about tone of voice, not that they really understand most of it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, I have that problem occasionally of R-a-m-b-l-i-n-g-. I bet they look at facial expressions too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is pretty funny. He will listen really intently, and when he hears a word he knows, he'll cock his head, like he's TRYING to figure it out!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Neither of mine do that, but I think it's the cutest.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Bailey was a head cocker, first right and then left, when I spoke to him and I loved it, but Tyler never picked up the habit. I guess some have it and some don't!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Bailey was a head cocker, first right and then left, when I spoke to him and I loved it, but Tyler never picked up the habit. I guess some have it and some don't!


Yeah Mary, all dogs will do it. It's a means to hear better. It opens up the ear canal. When they hear words that interest them they do it more. Try whispering. I can get Molly to do it on command. LOL.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My Havs don't do the head cocking much at all but my poodles did!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> My Havs don't do the head cocking much at all but my poodles did!


yeah Kath, poodles are nosey, they don't want to miss a thing; lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is true, Dave! McGee is more curious than Abby! She is much more laid back. He is always "helping" DH!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I talk to Brody all the time, but that's probably cuz I live alone. ha ha Sometimes, if I'm feeling silly, I'll answer for him too! He listens attentively...better than people!!

When I want him to do something though, it's a few words (like "Brody, off" or "Go get your wubba")


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> I talk to Brody all the time, but that's probably cuz I live alone. ha ha Sometimes, if I'm feeling silly, I'll answer for him too! He listens attentively...better than people!!
> 
> When I want him to do something though, it's a few words (like "Brody, off" or "Go get your wubba")


you sound like one of us sane ones Tracy.:biggrin1: I really wonder about some of those ones that think their dogs can figure out multiple word instructions, especially words they've never heard before. :crazy:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> you sound like one of us sane ones Tracy.:biggrin1: I really wonder about some of those ones that think their dogs can figure out multiple word instructions, especially words they've never heard before. :crazy:


I see THAT in agility classes too... People telling their dog to go do the "Tunnel" the first time it is introduced.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound: yep , and what really kills me ,is that they have such serious looks on their faces. And then they get frustrated that their dog is STUBBORN. :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> ound: yep , and what really kills me ,is that they have such serious looks on their faces. And then they get frustrated that their dog is STUBBORN. :frusty:


And nothing turns an agility dog off faster than a frustrated handler! If it's not fun, they don't run. Agility is one sport where coercive training methods don't work AT ALL.


----------

